# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Pro-Labs Pics!! Quality Gear..

## Deezuhl

Here are some pics of Pro-L*abs Gear. I havent gotten to use it myself but my brother who is 23yo went from 132lbs to 160lbs in 10 weeks on 600mg test e and 450 deca ew. All pretty painless stuff too..

----------


## Seajackal

Nice to know that it worked so well for your brother!  :Smilie:

----------


## Deezuhl

yeah was his 1st cycle so you know how virgin cycles are. they usually will transform you nicely.. little bastard even put on 5 more lbs during pct!! ughh

----------


## HumanPerfection1

Alot of people been ste**** progressive labs labels lol, If he was still around he'd be pissed

----------


## Deezuhl

its a standard label format you would be surprised how many ugls use that label type.. trust me i wish progressive was still around he was a good guy..

----------


## LANS

edit - keep this crap off the board. Key

----------


## BigMan65

nevermind

----------


## Sfla80

> anyone know where to get these pm me looking for a source


U just screwed urself....be careful

----------


## BigMan65

> U just screwed urself....be careful


ahh crap, sorry about that, wish everything wasnt so difficult. forgive me if i steped out of line, havent been here in about 5 years...

----------


## Sfla80

> ahh crap, sorry about that, wish everything wasnt so difficult. forgive me if i steped out of line, havent been here in about 5 years...


Edit that post...and don't respond to any pms u get now. Most likely all scammers.

----------


## flexxx

Look dor the source...get scammed

----------

